# Ruh-roh, the vet wants to talk.



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack was neutered today. That went well and he is awake and bouncing off the walls. Since he was knocked out, I asked them to x-ray his funny front leg. The vet and I have talked about it before during his check-ups. She x-rayed both.

RUH-ROH!! She isn't happy with either of them. She said they look like a young (tall) corgi's legs. Since she isn't as familiar with Havs, she was hinting that maybe we should see an ortho-guy. Future arthiritis is a worry. 

We will see. The appt. with her is at 10:30. I decided to let Jack sleep over because I was worried about getting snow on his new stitches. The way he bounds through the snow wouldn't be good for a new boo-boo.

sigh... I knew that something was off with his legs. I dread telling Raina (his breeder) that one of her babies may be not quite perfect. I remember how devastated my mom was when she found out one of her Siberian kittens had a heart murmur.  Jack is perfect to us. His wonky leg just adds character.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Jack's legs. I hope the vet is just being cautious and it turns out to be no big deal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, that's too bad, but he isn't potential breeding stock (at least not anymoreound. Even if he does have CD, there ARE lots of Havs who have it where it DOESN'T turn out to be a big problem for them.

As you said, you love him no matter what! If he does have CD, however, you might want to ask if he will have any restrictions in terms of activity. I'm not sure if dogs with CD should do agility, for instance.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Gosh, I hope it doesn't keep him from doing agility classes. I do not enjoy obedience classes. I get so tired of a hour of holding his attention. I am just not that exciting. Maybe if I keep the jumps low and not do a lot of repetitions.... 

We will see. At the moment, I don't think it is a big problem.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My friend hav had a terrible accident when he was a puppy and ended up with extensive surgery, almost lost his back leg, it was salvaged but shorter and he walks 'funny' (people tell them) but he is still just every bit as amazing, active, playful and fun as he was before the accident. Dogs are resilient, they just need to know you love them and they love you and all is happy in the world.

I hope it turns out to be nothing major, 

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Gosh, I hope it doesn't keep him from doing agility classes. I do not enjoy obedience classes. I get so tired of a hour of holding his attention. I am just not that exciting. Maybe if I keep the jumps low and not do a lot of repetitions....
> 
> We will see. At the moment, I don't think it is a big problem.


Well, don't borrow trouble, but I do think it's a good question to ask. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

And one wa or the other, you might want to try Rally instead of straight Obedience... it's a lot more fun!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your baby. I hope it does not give him trouble whatever it is. Rally is fun!!!! Obedience can be boring for some. For me its great to see my reactive little manic control himself for once. I wonder who will be more excited tomorrow when Jack comes home: You or Him???


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We missed his furry face. It was his first night without us. However... didn't miss walking him and getting snowballs off of him. :biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

heavy sigh... his forearms are really curved. The vet is sending his xrays off to the ortho-guy to see if there will be future problems. my poor baby.

On the positive side, his neuter went fine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I know this must make you feel sad. Jack is still his same happy self and doesn't know. It is better to know early in case there are issues down the road, you can have a plan for them and you can do what is needed to avoid pitfalls and in somecases prevent future problems. Belly Rubs for Jack and hugs to you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a little sad. I suspect that we won't have to do anything surgically. Maybe when he gets ancient, he will have to take joint or arthiritis meds. The vet said that he can do anything physically. I enjoyed taking agility classes with my other dogs just for fun. She didn't see any reason why Jack couldn't do that. 

I felt terrible sending the pics to the breeder. She is going to be so upset. It is awful when you find out your baby isn't perfect. I hope it is just Jack from the litter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As long as it won't limit his activity, it just adds to his "character". He's still an adorable guy... And almost everyone, human Or dog gets creaking in old age.

I agree with you that his breeder will find it disappointing, but Im also sure she will appreciate you letting her know.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

djangos front leg get bows out a bit thus not making him show material! he always looks like he's ready to rumble! we always laugh when he stands cuz he's so darn cute and it's what makes him special and perfect in our eyes. just like us, dogs have little querks that make them loveable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to see that, Pam, but at least he's not in any pain or limited from activity. That is the good news! And I think all older dogs benefit from a little glucosomine chondroitin (sp ?) when their joints get stiff and sore. Hopefully, he won't be any different than other so-called "normal" dogs!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver had to have surgery for this on his left front leg -- it was very bowed, and they were worried about arthritis later on. He has a very funny looking leg now (age 4) but it doesn't seem to hinder him at all.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack's problem. I agree with Robbie and it's better for you to have found out now in case of future problems. It's great he can still do agility and I'm sure he'll shine as bright as any other dog  He'll be okay no worries!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Jacks condition and glad it doesn't appear to be a major problem. You are right to promptly tell the breeded so she can figure out which one of the breeding pair it is coming from.


----------

